# Oklacon 2014



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 19, 2014)

So is anyone else here headed to Oklacon later this week?

I know these kinds of treads are usually done much earlier but I kept expecting to see someone else post one and then the forums went down.


----------



## Coluth (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish I could. Looks like it would be a great time. Oh well, gonna be in the hospital then and that's more important.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I hope it's nothing too serious and that you'll be able to make it next year.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey!

I'll be at Oklacon man, glad to find another person on these forums going... So I can look like an idiot in person....

I'll be the guy carrying around a sarong.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool! I'll be looking for you. I'm going to the cowboy wearing a metal breastplate and a duster coat.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 21, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Cool! I'll be looking for you. I'm going to the cowboy wearing a metal breastplate and a duster coat.



I'm so nervous.

Last year there was a guy with I think a dragon fursuit in scale mail with a shield and SCA stick thing, so you def have a chance for those kinds of things.


----------



## Coluth (Oct 25, 2014)

Any reports on how Oklacon is going??? Since I can't be there I'd like to at least know how it's going.


----------

